# 2004 Allroad AC pressure switch



## VaRoccin (May 29, 2004)

The AC has been out in my wife's car and it has plenty of refrigerant but it has been stuck in ECON mode. Most places suggest it could be the pressure switch. I ordered one before removing the old one only to find the electrical conx was different. (3 prong oval vs 4 prong square) So I ordered another one with the correct electrical conx and now the damn threads are different. I don't have a nut readily available to check but it appears that the part I need is an 8mm thread and this latest part is 10mm. Why would the same year car have so many varying part styles and numbers for the same part? Nobody local has the part so each time I must order it online and then wait, only to find wrong part AGAIN and there's little to no info about thread size in product descriptions.

Anybody been down this road? :banghead:


----------



## Kenn0001 (Dec 2, 2020)

Have you tried parts from TPS matching to VIN? Regards Ken


----------

